# Resting Red Stag



## Jeff15 (Oct 26, 2022)

Taken close to where I live


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 26, 2022)

Nice shot and a beautiful animal.  He looks so majestic.


----------



## MitchP (Oct 26, 2022)

Beautiful shot! He has quite a harem in the BG!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 27, 2022)

Thanks guys...


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 31, 2022)

Wonderful shot! Beautiful rack on that fella!


----------



## slat (Oct 31, 2022)

Nice shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2022)

Thanks guys...


----------

